

Ask HN: How fast is too fast a submission on Hackernews? - Brajeshwar


======
jcr
It's a good question, but there's no definitive answer other than what's
stated in the HN Guidelines.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated
> by your submissions."_

With that said, I personally try to always wait at least 1 hour between
submissions, and I try to always avoid submitting more than 4 stories from a
single source during any given week. I've privately asked our friendly
neighborhood moderator, 'dang', if I post too much cruft or two frequently,
but he told me "No," but of course, the caveat is to only post stuff that
_you_ consider interesting.

My interests are my own, and unfortunately, my submissions are not the most
exciting or regularly considered interesting to the majority of others on HN.
At times, I've wondered if I should stop submitting stuff since my interests
are a really poor indicator of what others here tend to find interesting.

------
gdewilde
Just because your submission has zero votes and no comments doesn't mean you
are doing it wrong, it just isn't as interesting as other stuff. I do browse
your contributions but I don't have votes to give to new topics, I also try
not to comment on anything because it is generally not appreciated when I do.
Other people don't even have accounts.

Perhaps if submitting something would cost some karma you could submit as much
as you want without feeling guilty. If additional submissions in the same
hour/day would be more expensive you could chose to ignore that too.

------
zaroth
Does Buffer support HN submissions?

